# Big shout out to bobbya08



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Finally get to try a smoke I would probably never buy (middle). This thing will be put up for a special day in October. Thanks for giving me the chance to try some good smokes. 








@bobbya08 thanks for letting me know what your "thing" was.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Great job

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

You're very welcome sir. Hope you enjoy them. I wouldn't classify that JLP as a great smoke more of a yard gar type of smoke.


----------



## StillPuffin (Jan 26, 2017)

Very nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

Dang, Bobby is on a rampage. Very awesome.


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Dang, Bobby is on a rampage. Very awesome.


Just a last minute bombing run before I left for 3 weeks lol. I've gotta entertain myself somehow while I'm stuck out here in the desert.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Nice bomb.


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

The bombs are landing everywhere ! Nice job Bobby


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Nice!

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

The triple threat.!!

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Very cool!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Another one bites the dust! Once again, Bobby dropping huge bombs!


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

LeatherNeck said:


> Another one bites the dust! Once again, Bobby dropping huge bombs!


He mentioned that he would like to try an opus in a post. Well as we all know that gets the wheels turning. Just like the rest of you guys I try to do my part to help a fellow BOTL out. I really enjoy this forum, I stay stressed out to the max when I'm gone at work and you guys always provide a laugh when I need it so just doing my part. I don't expect or want anything in return, but I appreciate the kind words.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

bobbya08 said:


> You're very welcome sir. Hope you enjoy them. I wouldn't classify that JLP as a great smoke more of a yard gar type of smoke.


Perfect. I spend a lot of time in the yard.


----------

